# Walked off the job



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I ended up walking off the job yesterday after getting written up for NOT greeting a guest while on my break. I thought the whole point of a break was to NOT work







I had put in my 2 weeks on Friday, but since my boss wouldnt stop harassing me I ended up just walking out...I was making too little to stay and put up with it anyway.

/rant


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

YEAH







....STICKIN' IT TO THE MAN


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

about time..i say...i would of done during the busiest time..and just walked out..not saying anything..adios..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

:O

hopefully its something you can keep offyour resume.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> about time..i say...i would of done during the busiest time..and just walked out..not saying anything..adios..


 I did walk off during the busiest time









Sly- It was a retail job nothing that they'll ever contact my boss about. Ill give them HR's number not my actual work number if I put it down as a reference.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

no more free meat cleavers?

dammit!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lahot said:


> no more free meat cleavers?
> 
> dammit!!!!


 My employee discount is in effect through the first week of May


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

hope you find another job and a better one


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Way to go Karen!!









Did you did you leave jerry mcguire style or half-baked style?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

kick ass


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN!!!! There goes my future discounts.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

go for you girl







(do i sound gay)

hope you find a better job


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> go for you girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just a little bit Lu








and good luck getting a better job


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

if all else fails, Big Daddy Lu can take care of you


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > no more free meat cleavers?
> ...


 oh yeah..must go visit..need somethings for the new place..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I stole some 20% off entire purchase coupons from the store before I left







So dont worry, your not out of luck









John/Slanted- Explain the styles.. I havent seen either movie in over a year. But if it helps you any I made a big scene in front of the customers when she was writing me up. For every statement she made I had a rebuttle. So she ended her last statement with "I dont want to argue anymore" because she had lost.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

where did you work at?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Linens N Things


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

you should go to a job agency (adecco) to try for a clerical or data entry position


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> you should try to get clerical or data entry job up there...


 I was thinking about doing that, but I got to find a place thats hiring for that kind of a position. I really hate retail...well just the customers anyway


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > you should try to get clerical or data entry job up there...
> ...


look around for a job agency around business building... the only agency i like was adecco but you have to bug them to death to get you a position...

i left retail cause of the customers... but it was alway fun talkin shiet to customers and when they ask you or the employee whos the manager, you just have a big smile and tell them you are the manager and kick them out :laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Congrats Ms. Natt, Don't let them give you that kind of sh*t :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

goodluck with a new job girl


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Good for you...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Lahot said:


> if all else fails, Big Daddy Lu can take care of you


 damn straight, c'mon Ms Natt, get on my bike and i will take you home


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's about time you left those a-holes, Karen









Hope you'll find a new, better job soon!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol karen - you go girl


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Who needs a job, you can be a full-time Lounge Queen!

Customer service jobs suck, but it's the best deal going when you're in school. All through college I worked in a gas station and one summer washing dishes in a company cafeteria.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Queenie,

Sometimes, you gotta do, what you gotta do....I did the same thing at my previous place of employment.

No wonder why I didn't see you at work. We went to Dave and Busters so while we were waiting for seats, I thought I'd swing by your place to say hi, but you weren't there.

Good luck, I hope you find a nice place to work. Have you considered working on campus?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

The managment at hooters has taken a turn for the worst eh?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you can come and work under me!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I always have a job available for you.....

a very special job indeed.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> I always have a job available for you.....
> 
> a very special job indeed.



















Good For you Queen ......


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thatta girl!!







I've heard Linens n things sucks anyway. One just opened in Regina and people arent too impressed with it.
I've only walked out of one job - I was in grade 12 and I worked at mcdonalds. I'd been there for 2 years and we just had new owners take over. I made a manager who was a huge bitch to everyone cry one night and was called into the office the next day and told that my behavior was slipping and I was developing an attitude problem. So I asked if they wanted me to put my 2 weeks in, he said no, I said "f*ck this" and left.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good For you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Hey Queenie,
> 
> Sometimes, you gotta do, what you gotta do....I did the same thing at my previous place of employment.
> 
> ...


 If all goes as planned Ill be working at D&B soon as a hostess...oh the coincidence!









rUBY84- My boss said my attitude was slipping as well. She said I wasnt ever smiling and so long as I wasnt smiling at her I wasnt smiling at our customers. It was just total BS. Funny how management can get power hungry and think their god.

Chunks- What kind of job is this "special job"?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

youp work in the basement most of the time, but i heard it is warm and also sometimes a little drink comes out


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol just read this thread...good for you!

Linens N Tings are pieces of sh*t...especially when my mom drags me in there and I go walking around and employees are lie "HI! Can I hhelp you??" I'm friggin 14 years old what the hell would I be looking for...and these people are like 17 damn they must really be ass kissing for the managers and stuff.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its company policy we greet every guest we walk by. Trust me we hate doing it, but we have to or you get written up...which in my case...you get written up even when you dont greet while on your break.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

There used to be a way to stick it to the man, it was called rock and roll!!! Looks like Ms. Natt. found a new way!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

all i gotta say is its about damned time you did something instead of just talking about it! you kept stickin around the place, which is what led me to believe it wasn't half bad... now however, i think otherwise.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Which D&B will you be working at. I live about 30 mins from the one in Philly and I used to go there all the time.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

She'll be at the one in the Great Mall in Milpitas... since we both live in San Jose, and her previous job was at the same mall, that'll be the one she's hoping to work at...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Good luck Queenie, hope you get the job at D&B. I may have to frequent that place more often. D&B reminds me of a Chuck E. Cheese for adults....kinda.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Isn't it a bar and arcade??


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Good for you Karen! If only your job was as easy as mine







I love my job. I got tired of retail after a couple years. Cant imagine having to go back to a job where you feel miserable the second you step inside the building.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Isn't it a bar and arcade??










http://www.daveandbusters.com


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> She'll be at the one in the Great Mall in Milpitas... since we both live in San Jose, and her previous job was at the same mall, that'll be the one she's hoping to work at...


 I had no idea you guys lived there. I dotn live too far. Im up in sacramento.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > She'll be at the one in the Great Mall in Milpitas... since we both live in San Jose, and her previous job was at the same mall, that'll be the one she's hoping to work at...
> ...


 A lot of people here are from the bay area. Bobme lives up in Sacramento though.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I once "Walked off" a dock. I showed that F'er!


----------

